# Trying something different



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I was bored late yesterday afternoon so I thought i would try something I havent done before. So I started with a Pecan limb donated by ET, placed it between the centers on my little lathe and flipped the switch. Then I realized i was turning this limb aprox. 6 inchs diameter and 10 inches long at 1700 rpm and it wasnt near tight enough. Before I could shut it down it took a nice tour of the SHOP.. Taking a chunk of the shelf above the lathe then my floresent lamp looked like a small explosion then back to the ground again.. After setting back and clearing head thinking this is not good, I cleaned my mess up and tried a more slower and sane aproach roughed it out squared the ends up and used my Faceplate for the first time.

GB I now have so much more respect for your monster turnings!!!!

Below is what i ended up with, not much to look at but again it was my first try..Oh and tung oil finish..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now you went and done it. You started the vortex really in a spin. You just started on hollow vessels and other sorts. I used to love to make goblets. I made a set of 8 in my display cabinet and it only took about 12 to get 8 that look exactly alike. I gave two away as a aniversary gift as well as a bottle of wine. Went well as a gift. Now keep em comming to you get how you want and thickness as you like. Lidded boxes are also a good start on hollowing out vessels. Congratulations, I like it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking 'goblers', Robert...

AND...thanks for the 'play-by-play'.. That bit about the 'flying log' really caught my attention..Talk about 'Pucker Factor"..LOL... Helped me make up my mind about sticking with what I know best.. I hereby resign from GB's new 'tournament' .. Live and learn..lol


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"After setting back and clearing head thinking this is not good, I cleaned *my mess* up and tried a more......"

Not sure how to read that..lol. Great job on the goblet. Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Slip!! I will have to look at some better tools if i want to keep that up.. 

Tortuga,
There was a defenite pucker factor there. LOL Lesson Learned!!!

GB,
LOL Clearing my head was the process of Holy S%*^*^ did that really happen... Luckly the only mess was the work bench and floor..

Thanks for the support guys, maybe the next one will be better.. My 10 year old came home yesterday and said thanks for my Goblet you promised and i havent seen it since??? Guess she needed something else on her shelf to look at..LMAO


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok now a small challenge for you. Make one smaller than a quarter.

This platter is only 4 inches in diameter.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok now a small challenge for you. Make one smaller than a quarter.
> 
> This platter is only 4 inches in diameter.


Plumb forgot about yore venture into the mini-goblet venture, Bobby.. Still like those little boogers you turned out.. At the time you inspired me to try my pitiful hand at it..but this is all I could come up with..and it don't compare..Pardon the 'exotic wood'..It wuz a broken mop handle that I just happened to have on hand at the time..:smile:

Back when we had the 'Gathering' at GB's house, Luna gave me a lesson in mini-turning and he turned out a little goblet that was about 1/2 " tall and mebbe 1/8" diameter. I got it around here somewhere, but it was so tiny I can't FIND it..LOL.. Man, that guy was a 'master of miniatures'. I tried it a couple of times when I got home....to NO success whatever..hwell: Think I'll leave that stuff to you 'Pros'....

edit...Sorry for the 'hijack', Robert....But BOBBY STARTED it...LOL LOL


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

I told T to tell you to make sure you had a faceshield when she told me you got your lathe, now you know why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Back when we had the 'Gathering' at GB's house, Luna gave me a lesson in mini-turning and he turned out a little goblet that was about 1/2 " tall and mebbe 1/8" diameter. I got it around here somewhere, but it was so tiny I can't FIND it..LOL.. Man, that guy was a 'master of miniatures'. I tried it a couple of times when I got home....to NO success whatever..hwell: Think I'll leave that stuff to you 'Pros'....


Mr. Luna must have made more than one also because he gave my wife one of the little goblets also. We have it in the curio cabinet with other turnings. He is good at it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice work Robert !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool stuff Robert.
If ya'll keep this up I'm gonna have to break down and invite Mr.Bill over for a session cuz the stuff I've butchered is sucking me further into the vortex.....
So far learning by trial and error has produced a LOT of errors. lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Hooked said:


> Cool stuff Robert.
> If ya'll keep this up I'm gonna have to break down and invite Mr.Bill over for a session cuz the stuff I've butchered is sucking me further into the vortex.....
> So far learning by trial and error has produced a LOT of errors. lol


I was told to get a bucket and start filling it up with my rejects.. So far mine has to emptied on a weekly basis!! LOL well maybe bi weekly..

:headknock

When i get better i plan on buying a good set of quality tools and a good sharpener.. I think that is the trick to turning.... 
RA


----------

